# Gunky eyes - advice anyone?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it has only started since you moved (apart from at the beach) I'd suspect something in the environment. Are the carpets newish? They are renowned for being made with, and doused with, stuff that continues to give off unpleasant fumes etc for quite some time. I'd also check whether you have changed cleaning fluids, etc. Equally, it could be a mild allergy to something in the garden. Sophy was prone to runny eyes as a pup, and will still react to strong sunlight or to a dusty atmosphere. If it is not bothering her or your vet, I'd bathe it and dry it a couple of times a day, and meanwhile vacuum to carpets a lot!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau used to have lots of eye boogers, but these have greatly diminished since we changed his kibble and eliminated certain treats after an allergy test. Is Pippin eating grain free? Even if he is, what about treats and table scraps?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!

Its definitely got worse since we moved, but thinking about it the previous house owner used carpet freshener (I wheezed for a week!), so I guess although we cannot smell it any more it could still be impregnating the carpet.

Will get hubby to vaccuum more often!!

Re the food, she has changed onto James Wellbeloved food as she used to be on a special "delicate" food that she suddenly stopped eating (as they do!) but it is wheat free. I will check out her treats. Hadn't thought about it being a food thing.

The help is much appreciated - I love this forum!!

Manxcat


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I noticed Max's eyes got a little runny when the pollen was thick here. Went away as soon as the pollen went away. 
Do you have pollen there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sure do...! And it is just starting to become a nuisance for me so could be that. Thank you!


----------

